# Keto Macro's



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Heys guys, thinking of going keto in the next few weeks, gonna shred down to single digit % for summer. Am currently 193lbs and around 12-14% bf. I have done alot of research and was wondering if i have the macro's correct? Planning to eat 2240kcals, 260g protein(1040kcals), 120g fat(1080kcals), 30g carb(120kcals). Carbs will be limited as low as possible and 30g will be my daily maximum. What do you think? Too many kcals? Too much fat/ protein? Appreciate any help.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

All good mate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Cheers mate, have you ever gone keto before? Bit worried to about energy levels to be honest


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Am atm. I love it mate. Get past first 3 days and you are fine. Just cut carbs as much as you can. **** loadsa green veg and you're away. You on AAS?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Nah im not mate, just finished pct of a superdrol cycle, gonna shred down down then run another ph cycle. Gonna eat loads of brocolli, green beans and spinach! And i mean LOADS! Im a hungry man!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Ok thats kool. Get a blood glucose reader and see how the 120g fat goes. You may need higher as you aren't on aas.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Higher? Righty o mate, where can i get 1 of those from?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Boots man accucheck's wha I use


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Also, what does your diet löok like? So far all ive got is Eggs, bacon, turkey, chicken, steak, beef, pork,cheese, whey, almonds, veg. Anything else to add?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

MXD said:


> Boots man accucheck's wha I use


Cushty cheers mate


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

40 min cardio

8:00 250g steak mince + spianch

11:00 am 6g butter 10g evoi 220g white fish, brocoli

1:00 pm train pre 20g aminos 20g reloaded

after weights

40mins cardio

3:00 1 tin tuna 1 tin mackrel in brine

5:00 pm 5 whole eggs 5 whites

8:00 pm 225 chiken breast 25g coconut oil fried and broccoli 5g cla

11:00 pm - 250g steak mince baby spinach fried in remainder fat

EDIT Thats 300p/150fat***

You could do better than this a lot better by including salmon/trout and variation in meat types. More nuts and berries etc just hard for me on a budget atm.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

150g carbs would mean your not in a state of ketosis? Or am i missing something? I too am on a budget, thank tescos for bags of frozen mince, get through loads of it haha. And are blueberries ok too eat on keto or will the natural sugars be to much? Only asking as ive read you cant eat carrots/ onions/peppers etc. Thanks again, bloödy good diet!


----------



## Slayer_666 (Feb 7, 2009)

MXD said:


> 40 min cardio
> 
> 8:00 250g steak mince + spianch
> 
> ...


Doesn't look like 150g carbs, have you calculated that right?


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

MXD my man, take some progress pics you're going to look awesome after this. I start Monday but have fat to lose! you don't.... so will be interesting results bro.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Mate sorry I cnp'd an old diet and updated it without changing macros lol! Corrected.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Glassback said:


> MXD my man, take some progress pics you're going to look awesome after this. I start Monday but have fat to lose! you don't.... so will be interesting results bro.


Lol I have about a stone to drop bro


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

MXD said:


> Lol I have about a stone to drop bro


The shoulder detail in your avi is outstanding mate, love it. How much can you OHP (front & rear)?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks man  My delts are shockingly weak bro, they just have a good shape.

Typically I db press 40's for 3 sets of 10 or so. I don't do barbell press to front or rear. I use to but I had weaker rotator cuffs at the time so axed them.

If I do front press it usually 60/70kg working weight. Just controlled neg's.

Side and rear raises are where its at imo 

Just make sure on side raises your palm is all ways horizontal with your shoulder girdle, you elbows are bent 30/40 deg and when you raise you come out at 10 and 2 not directly to the sides. You have to come forward abit.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

40's 3x10? Yer sounds really weak lol


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol that is weak mate seeing as I bench 140 *10 ..


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fair enough mate, if u say so. I agree with you about side and rear raises for delt development, helps them 'pop' out better imo.


----------

